# Starting heel training with my young dog



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

Just started a couple of months ago. Focussing on attention, rear end awareness and position at this time.
http://youtu.be/OicY3JsZ5L4


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow. That is awesome. What training techniques do you use? I'm in the process of going from left side walking with attention, to a real formal heel with my young dog.


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks. I teach focus first with marker training, then sit, down and stand. Once these are good (dog remains in position with me being in different positions wrt to dog) then I teach sitting in heel position while focussing on a target (my shoulder, not my eyes). Here you can lure with toy/food to focus on target while you keep head (your) straight and not looking down at the dog (best done standing in front of mirror). 

When dog is in position (sitting by you left side and looking up at target) you release and reward. After several 100 repetitions dog understands, now you ask for duration before release and reward. Once 30seconds to a minute focus is established while in stationary position, you take a half step and bring the dog with you in position, release and reward (only if dog is still focused on target location). This is how it is started. There are many other ways, I prefer this one as the dog does not need to move forward (forge) to turn head around to look you in the eyes).

Once dog begins to move and stay focussed, you teach rear end awareness. There are many ways to do that. I chose the standing 1/8th left turn from heel position as this dog is high on toy reward. He got release marker when he kept front end in position, focus on shoulder (mine) and hopped sideways using his rear end to stay in heel position. Some dogs do well when using the place thingy for front feet and spinning rear following a food lure. I took a shortcut!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Very, very cool! How old is the pup?


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Packetsmom. This dog is 2yr old, I did some foundation work early when he was a few months then just let him grow as I concentrated on my older dog (the one in avatar). Started training the younger one in April/May timeframe, now full speed ahead with both dogs


----------

